# Average Earnings per Day in the UK



## Russell Hughes (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,

I have just signed up to uber but have not yet stated driving. In fact i have yet to buy a car or get my PCO License.

Can somone help me to budget for this with an estimated average earings per day.

I am planing to do 2 to 3 days per week. Is this going to be worth it?

Also if any one is selling an UberX grade car i would be very interested.

Thank you in advance.

Regards
Russell


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Russell and welcome.

Your PCO licence, will take a while to come, possibly looking at after Christmas now, unless you get your application in quick. 

Average earnings per day will depend on luck, how hard you work, and when you work (i.e.busy hours with surges), and also previous experience, how quickly you get the jobs done, where to park up etc. Quite often I find a get a job straight after I drop someone off, so quickly getting your passengers from A to B will help. 

Average earnings will probably be around the £15 to £25 an hour mark (from the UberX drivers I've met). However I hear some drivers are only getting a minimum fare job every hour, so I can't say for sure. 

Your main fixed cost expense will be insurance, which will probably be around £2,000 upwards, as you'll be a new driver. Then you'll have to get a car, you could possibly rent one for £150 a week or so

Hopefully other London drivers will respond with more accurate figures!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Russell Hughes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just signed up to uber but have not yet stated driving. In fact i have yet to buy a car or get my PCO License.
> 
> ...


http://uberdriverlondon.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/uber-london-15-price-drop-for-uberx/

_


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Russell Hughes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just signed up to uber but have not yet stated driving. In fact i have yet to buy a car or get my PCO License.
> 
> ...


Hold on.

You can't sign up for Uber without a PH Licence?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Hold on.
> 
> You can't sign up for Uber without a PH Licence?


I think you can sign up, and have a "dashboard", but that's it.

You can't do anything further until you upload your documents.


----------

